# 01486 - System Function Test Activated in ABS



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

This video will show you how to resolve the System Function Test code in the ABS system.


----------



## RWHITFIELD (Dec 15, 2015)

Been reading up on this thread, and I am perplexed by my similar issue. I have the 01486 showing up in VAG-COM and no other faults or DTCs across the board (engine or other ECUs). What I CAN'T DO is seem to get the System Function Test to ever "start up" with hard brake pressure to complete it. One thing that is unclear in the RT Wiki, is should the car be in our our of gear when applying the brake to initiate the test?? I have tried both, and the fact I can not seem to make the test start makes me wonder about the Brake Pressure Sensor be the fault itself?

Before I got the VAG-COM scan I was having a lot of ABS cut on issues on slick roads at fairly low speeds. It is pretty bad, where the ABS will actually create much longer braking distances vs having the ABS fuse yanked entirely and ABS disabled. Tires are great without ABS fuse, so I know it is not that too. Wheel sensors seem in line after freeze frames, but until I can clear the damn 01486 I have not ABS or ESP to troubleshoot anyways. I was also wondering: Can the System Function Test be started at any time without a fault code being present? Eg) Anyone can simply start up the "test" with the hard brake pressure sequence? That would seem odd if yes, but I am now convinced a lot of things are "odd" about VW ABS engineering designs.

Thanks for any help you guys can offer. Great forums here!


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Post an Autoscan so we can see what modules you have and how they are reporting?


----------

